
Are you one of the 10% of programmers who can write a binary search? - gbrown_
https://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/are-you-one-of-the-10-percent/
======
zimpenfish
Yes. Although the last time I did (in Perl), I had a vigorous discussion with
the interviewer who claimed it was broken (this was before any code was run).
Passed every single test in their test suite first time. Most gratifying.

